# New Toys From Keystone



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OOOOOhhhhhhh that new 32BDHS! Aye Yiy Yiy!







Well after the post by BMXMOM2 the bug is back! With a vengence!







Showed the DW the photos from E-Bay. And she liked them too.







I have a feeling that we are at LEAST going to go take a look at the new flagship. Wow Looks really nice.
















I was a bit disappointed with Keystone's website though. there is no mention of it and there appears to be another couple of additions to the line as well, shown on E-Bay unless I am confusing one model with another. Anyway.....new toys! Just in time for Christmas! or Hanukah or whatever!









Have a great day....Campersinn of Kingston here we come!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Have a great day....Campersinn of Kingston here we come!


Eric....just called 'em for ya, buddy. 
They said to save yourself a trip, no one from Brentwood is allowed ....
On the otherhand, they're planning a special open house for Fremont residents.....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Eric,

As you have noted, there are sevral new models that are not on the website yet.

I think the same person that does the final inspections on the trailers is also the technical advisor that does the website updates.
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a beautiful new unit! It looks like the rear bunkroom is also a slide. Is that correct? Also, I would like to see a picture with the upper bunk deployed. It looks like it would be awfully close to floor level, thus really squeezing the lower bunk, especially in the back. Maybe thats just the picture.









I will look forward to seeing one in person.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doug,

There is only 1 actual bunk in the rear.

It is a slide out room, but the 1 bunk is mounted mid heigth above a sleeper sofa.

The unit has 2 sleeper sofas, 1 bunk, 1 dinette (or table and chairs) and the queen walk-a-round bed.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Doug,
> 
> There is only 1 actual bunk in the rear.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Where can I view pictures of this new OB?

Tami


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not an Outback, it is a Hornet!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is a new 32 ft Outback with that designation. There was one at our rally


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> There is a new 32 ft Outback with that designation. There was one at our rally


Ok, I liked that one









Thanks John


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

There is a Sydney Edition Outback with that floorplan at General RV in Wayland. It's in the showroom, so you can enjoy it in comfort! It's gorgeous!! You might try their website to see if it's pictured there.

www.generalrv.com


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> It is not an Outback, it is a Hornet!!


Here is the link to the other thread that has the pics......
Clicky thingy

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> It is not an Outback, it is a Hornet!!


Here is the link to the other thread that has the pics......
Clicky thingy

Steve
[/quote]

It is amazing that they can build them before they can update their sales site that it is coming out!! I did a Google search of the model number and only came up with Hornet hits.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm still curious about this bunk room in the back. From the picture - and again it may just be the perspective - it looks like when you are sitting on the sofa, you would be whacking your head on the bottom of the folded up bunk (not that that would be a bad thing for some of us!).

It also appears that you loose the second pass through storage that the 31RQS has in the rear. I guess you would have to, with that second slide back there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The bed folds up enuf to sit normally without hitting it when sitting. Now lean back a little, yes. You obviously lost the pass thru storage but gained inside storage. The only thing I was not fond of but because of the walls and the bathroom in the middle, they were unable to use any type of door for the rear room. It uses a curtain on a track for privacy

It also is a little snug at the back of the queen bed to the bedroom wall but there is enuf room to stand and get dressed. You gain here, lose there, all normal . You can only do so much with a box









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, we went to go see her. She's a beauty! Here is the specific changes from the 31RQS to the 32DBHS are:

1. In the queen bed room, the tv stand was moved from the right side to the left as viewed from the bed.
2. overhead cabinets over bed are no longer swing outs but swing ups.

- moving aft.









3. Entertainment center moved to the entry door side and turned 45 degrees facing couch and dinette. (good deal)









4. Cabinet over microwave removed.
5. Cabinets over couch and dinette are no longer swing outs but swing ups.









6. Rear facing sliding window on the main slide is removed. (second slide wall wouldn't be much to look at ha ha!!)
7. Bathroom interior swapped 180 degrees. ie: shower is on the right side of b-room now.
8. Porcelian throne with foot lever flush.

- Looking rear into the "bunk house" area









9. Hide a bed Couch and upper swing up top bunk on the right on a slide.
10. On the left a wardrobe and 2 drawers with an decent entertainment to the rear of that.
11. There was a modest increase to UVWR/GVWR weight.

Our review...

- The rear room is a livingroom/bedroom with enough room to have a chair or two back there. Nice versatility!
- The large rear facing window adds additional light and opens the room up. another plus.









- Entertainment center and wardrobe provide ample room for storage and the forward entertainment center being moved opposite and rotated 45 degrees is ideal.









- The 32DBHS maintained the look of the 31RQS on the exterior with the exception of the second slide, moving of the hot water heater from the drivers side rear to the passenger side rear (TV reference here)
- Outside cooktop faucet is now the coiled blue hose quick disconnect style which prevents kinking and allowing for easy stowage.
- Wooden slide-in counter/cutting board on the outside cooktop now is teflon sheet.
- Loss of the rear pass through storage area was a concern because of the amount of goodies we bring. But we acknowledged the front pass through storage is really under utilized by us. So it may be a non-issue.

Overall the Gregg clan gives this unit a big two thumbs way up!






























Great job Keystone!

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Eric keep that bug in there with you
Peg has been eyeing that one up also

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great review, Eric!








Well done.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Eric keep that bug in there with you
> Peg has been eyeing that one up also
> 
> Don


 It's a nasty wallet munching virus Don. Not easily contained! DW got a look at that new toy on the lot And she was making purring noises......Not good...NOT Good at all!

Course I kinda sounded like Tim the Toolman Taylor...we made an unusual chorus. Tony at Campers Inn of Kingston was entertained. I think he was seeing dollar signs though.

Anyway they got two on the lot. One was gone in a day. 2 families are looking at the one we saw today (fawn interior). 2 more are due to arrive at the end of the month. Havana and Desert rose interiors.

Tony said that Keystone will not have anymore of this model ready to go till sometime after January. All the ones built or to be built have been spoken for up to then. I don't believe he was giving us a line. we have purchased 3 TT's from them over the years and are not suceptible to the "oooh you ought to get it now or you'll be waiting a long time" tactic. Or many of the other "tactics" some sales people use.

I have a built in bull**** detector that throws red flags at the slightest hint of an odor.

Retail price is approximately 32K.









Regardless of availability we will wait till after January if we do decide to go this route.

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Buy it now









Yeh buy it now









Oh those little voices are at it again









John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My question: With 2 slides (one being a superslide and TWO sleepersofa units), what's the WEIGHT on this sucker??? That's gotta be one heavy baby!! However, wish I had seen this before I bought my 07 31RQS!
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I was told the gross is 9600lbs.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I was told the gross is 9600lbs.
> 
> John


Now that is a serious trailer. Too heavy for my truck









Thor

Maybe I need to upgrade my TV - must fight the bug. Trailer and Truck fever is back









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thor I thought the new Avalanche had some kind of variable displacement engine. If it can drop out cylinders to save gas why can't it add a few for more power









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Thor I thought the new Avalanche had some kind of variable displacement engine. If it can drop out cylinders to save gas why can't it add a few for more power
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thats funny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just when I got the 31 RQS bug out of my head....that have to come out with this? Oh boy...


----------

